
California has legalized recreational marijuana - dvdhnt
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/8/13520486/marijuana-legalization-california-election-2016
======
traviswingo
First let me say that I don't smoke marijuana. I'm not a fan.

Now, I'm glad that this happened. Franky, I was sick of so much attention and
focus on something so harmless. There are horrific problems in this world that
need to be solved, and some high people drinking Slurpees on a couch watching
cartoons shouldn't be the focus of our attention. Plus, the tax on this will
bring a lot of revenues into the state.

~~~
Chris2048
Who says it will be harmless?

Just because there are greater problems in the world doesn't mean we need
another.

~~~
duaneb
It can't be as harmful as jailing people.

~~~
tomnipotent
This x1000000. It's not about legalization, it's about decriminalization.

~~~
ac29
The amount that was legalized was already decriminalized in California, a long
time ago. See 11360b [0].

[0]
[http://law.onecle.com/california/health/11360.html](http://law.onecle.com/california/health/11360.html)

~~~
duaneb
The problem isn't possession, it's intent to sell.

------
paulmd
We'll see what Trump's attorney-general thinks about this.

State-by-state marijuana legalization has existed on the sufferance of the
Democratic party on this issue. There is an immense amount of power for the
Federal government to crack down on the this if they choose, and Donald Trump
has never shied away from engaging in exactly such culture-war issues.

I would not even be surprised to see medical usage rolled back. There's plenty
of justification: after all, Schedule I drugs are supposed to have "no
legitimate medical uses", despite the reality of the drugs on it. But it will
largely come down to culture war: medical marijuana is exactly the camel's
nose under the tent that conservatives said it would be.

Politically, legalization is a rallying call for Democrats that pushes
turnout. It can be easily snuffed by Republicans, and it will be - the same
way the drug war was used in the 70s and 80s.

America made some bad choices last night and we're about to get a nice show of
just how much power the Federal government can wield when one party both
completely controls all the branches of government and has the will to use it
as a blunt instrument of power. States' rights are just a platitude for when
Democrats are in power, it's not going to slow Republicans down in the least.

~~~
jobu
It's hard to say actually. Many republicans are very strong states-rights
supporters, and they would happily leave controversial issues like marijuana
up to the states and local governments.

~~~
paulmd
There are plenty of Republicans who like to mouth those slogans, yes.
Particularly when the opposition is in power. But there have always been
precious few who actually stand on that principle once their party is in
power.

Those type of politicians have been forced out over the past decade, first in
the Tea Party waves and now with the Trump waves. Nowadays the principle is
that you get onboard or you get called a 'RINO', get primaried, and get forced
out for someone who will play along.

Just look at what happened to any of the politicians who tried to stand up to
Trump. They either kissed the ring or they lost. And that was _before_ he
pulled off a landslide election.

------
pmoriarty
I wonder if this will have any effect on employer urine testing for the drug
in California.

I also wonder what a Trump vs Clinton Presidency would mean for the
enforcement of federal drug laws in states that have legalized marijuana.
Would they be as hands-off as the Obama administration has been? Was drug
policy or enforcement even mentioned in any debates or party platforms this
election cycle?

~~~
13of40
Serious question: Has anyone here in "IT" (including software / hardware
engineering), not for the government, actually been subject to drug testing? I
had it in a state government job and the military, but nothing in ~20 years of
private sector tech work.

~~~
2bitencryption
Yes. Cerner in Kansas City. Worst company I've had the displeasure of working
for.

~~~
robbiep
haha how interesting. Worst software products i've had the displeasure of
being forced into using!

------
tehabe
And the same voters kept the death penalty in place and even voted for the
"reform".

------
wehadfun
So how does this work for people already locked up for possession. Can they be
let out since if they were caught with the weed now they would not be breaking
the law?

~~~
ajoy
"Prop 64 also would authorize the resentencing and destruction of records for
prior marijuana convictions."

------
TTPrograms
MA appears about to as well.

~~~
M_Grey
Confirmed now actually, which is nice because the entire concept of every Tom,
Dick and Jane who wants a joint having to jump through medical hoops is a bad
idea. For one, it really dilutes the notion of cannabis as medicine for those
who truly need it, and frankly, it's just silly and wasteful.

------
serg_chernata
So, how many states total is it now legal for recreational use?

~~~
mgr86
Well MA and NV also voted to legalize last night. It failed in AZ. Maine, is
leaning in favor but that is still within 1%. Assuming Maine holds the total
are these 7

    
    
      1. Alaska
      2. Washington 
      3. Oregon
      4. Nevada
      5. Colorado
      6. Massachusetts
      7. Maine
    
    

\---

Non States

    
    
      8. Washington DC
      9. Our neighbors to the north. Canada.

~~~
lnrdgmz
> 8\. Washington DC

But in DC, marijuana _sales_ are still illegal, which makes for an interesting
situation: you're allowed to be in possession of something you cannot legally
buy.

~~~
cr1895
Is growing also illegal?

The Netherlands has a similarly bizarre circumstance where it's perfectly fine
(though technically illegal) to buy <5g in a shop but it's still quite illegal
for that shop to be supplied with product, as commercial production is illegal
and heavily counteracted by law enforcement.

~~~
lnrdgmz
Growing for personal use is legal. I don't know the legality of seed trade.

~~~
elif
Seed gifting is allowed but seed sale is illegal. The way it's happening,
hydroponic supply stores are giving away seeds as the direct profit motive is
there for them.

------
seangrogg
So while this is cool I did not look at the proposition nor any of the
legalities surrounding it. If anyone could answer (or provide a link
explaining) the following I'd appreciate it:

* How will this change how marijuana will be bought/sold?

* How will this affect drug testing for Californian businesses? For other businesses?

* Are there any catches/gotchas to recreational use to be wary of?

EDIT: Thanks for your answers, guys! Good to know =D

~~~
ransom1538
Honestly. This already has been going on in CA. The medical marijuana cards
are a total joke. In SF it takes ~15 minutes to get one if you are physically
at a clinic. marijuana has already been sold, regulated, and industrialized in
CA.

This law was really about stopping the joke about the cards and getting more
tax revenue.

------
tn13
So did Nevada. Hope the prop does not lead to some kind of government
controlled monopoly on marijuana.

~~~
pmoriarty
At least in California, according to the Associated Press, _" adults older
than 21 can legally possess up to an ounce of marijuana and grow six plants."_

As long as people can grow their own, there can be no government monopoly.

~~~
gcp
Then suddenly selling the plants becomes illegal... (just look at Europe!)

~~~
danielbln
As a European, care to elaborate?

~~~
gcp
I believe in my country consumption and possession of small amounts of pot is
legal, but it does sort of have to fall from the sky into your hands.

------
lightedman
My real question is "What's happening to California's medical marijuana
provisions?" I can't have opiates so I go through a lot of weed to manage
chronic back and hip pain.

~~~
cardiffspaceman
Read one of the many summaries. There are some taxes that the law brought in,
which have exemptions for medical uses.

------
protomyth
ND passed its medical marijuana measure.

------
jjuel
Too bad this probably means nothing. There is no way the new Republican
President will be hands off, and not enforce the federal law.

~~~
legohead
On his campaign trail he talked about moving it to schedule 2 or below. And he
supports medical marijuana. You should be more worried about his choice of
attorney general.

------
swrobel
Excited about this passing, but this is a poor source. It starts "Recreational
marijuana is now legal in California," which is false. The proposition passed,
but it isn't legal til 2018.

~~~
kookiekrak
I believe you're mistaken.

The initiative passed and will become law on November 9, 2016.

Recreational marijuana shops would open no earlier than January 2018

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adult_Use_of_Marijuana_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adult_Use_of_Marijuana_Act)

~~~
marme
There is a lot of misinformation about this even from the local papers.it
becomes law when the vote has been certified. I highly doubt it will be
certified by end of day on Nov 9.they have to wait until all mail in ballots
come in before they can declare the official results so most likely it takes
effect sometime end of this week or early next week but I am sure cops will
start treating it like it is law already since there virtually no chance it is
not passing

